# MPC 1/8 Thunder Chopper Kit Review



## hpiguy (Jun 9, 2005)

I do all kinds of reviews on my channel, from full builds to open box reviews. Hope you enjoy.

Chris


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I love your reviews. Honestly, in general, I really don't like video reviews but yours are good - get to the point, show the parts, etc. So many take ten minutes just talking about the box, the shrink wrap, how the box is folded... Thanks !


----------



## hpiguy (Jun 9, 2005)

Thanks, yeah, I know folks just want to see the parts and not hear about the latest You-Tube drama or whatever. 

That's all I want to see when I watch a kit review too.


----------

